# any of you guys have a guess on her color?



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i am truely mystified at her color! just out of curiousity i'd like to know what color she is. not she what her dad looked liked and didn't really get a close look at her mom. but she was a brown horse. not sure if she was a sorrel, chestnut, or bay. she could have been either of the three. 

here are some random pictures of her. in the 3rd and 4th picture you can see her dapples kind of. and in the 5th picture you can distinctivly see her blaze on her right side.

more comming in the next post!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

when she is actually clean you can see her high stockings on her back legs in pictures 1 2 3 5 & 6 

picture 9 is a better picture of her blaze and splotching on her mouth along with the splotching on her udders. and the hoof picture is the only hoof where she has a vertical stripe.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok and these are soem picture i darkened up so you can really see her color stand out. let me know if any of the previous picture if you want them darkened up so you can get a good look there as well.

sorry for the picture overload!! but it's hard to show you her color with just a handful of pictures. i actually have a video that covers it the best. but i'll have to figure out how to get it on here.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not going to venture on her color...but she is beautiful! I love her markings.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thank you! yeah me neither lol i'm not good with colors unless they are just basic. but then when you bring in all the appy genetics and pinto markings such as sabino and such. i get so confused. i figured i'd leave it to the people who are way better at it then me.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

alright here is the video. youtube of course lowered the quality some. but you can still make out her dabbles and the weird splash on her sides.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would probably guess a palomino or maybe pearlino, possibly with some sabino or some other kind of pinto coloring. The only way to know for sure is to have her genetically tested.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Definitely looks like cream or palomino sabino to me.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ooh smrobs would the vet be the person to do that? and how much does it normally cost?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree with Sabino, thus the roaning and jagged edged high white on the legs And the bald face. Base color is trickier. Pali, Champange(sp), something like that. Are her eyes amber?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't think so. and i haven't got a really good picture of her eye where her eyelashes arn't in the way. but they look pretty dark brown to me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if the vet would do it or not, I have never had it done. Chey-aut would be the person to talk to about that and I would assume that cost would vary with the area. Seeing that she appears to have dark eyes and black skin, I would assume that she is probably a palomino, I think that perlinos have lighter skin (not sure though). The thing that is really throwing me is the fact that it looks like the tips of her ears are darker than the rest of her and her mane and tail seem to have a reddish tinge, though that could just be dirt. That's what makes me think perlino, but I can't be sure.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the reddish tint in her mane and tail are natural. they arn't dirty spots (i promise!) she also had a couple of reddish spots here in and there like on right on top of her withers. and also the inner parts of her tail are a deep grey color. and the underside of her mane is also that deep grey color. i'll have to get some pictures of it.


----------



## Silversun (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm, I'll guess with a creme variation, palamino, dun/buckskin (because of her tail), possibly 
She's deffinately a cute little girl, who cares about the color! lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

would she have a dorsal stripe if she is dun/buckskin?

and very true! but curiousity has been getting the best of me about her color and breed. because i don't know either of them. lol


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

She'd have to have a dorsal to be dun, but not buckskin, I don't have a quess, that one's a stumper for sure. I hope you do get her color tested, it would be interesting to find out!

I found this horse on Craigslist that looks alot like her!
Gental flashy 4 year old trail gelding for sale or trade


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am no color expert but I think she could be a Maximum White Sabino.... maybe a red roan max white sabino????

I found this picture, they kinda of look alike.... but I may be completely wrong lol


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This foal was labeled "max sabino" 


http://shabrifoxtrotters.com/Images/Vahe10.jpg


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I agree with the sabino but was going to mention maybe a sort of rose grey or roan? I'm not good at colors though so it's very much a guess, although I don't see perlino in her. Maybe a skunktail palomino (grey in the tail/mane) but who knows til you get her tested! Let us know if you do go that route, very interested now!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'll definitely talk to my parents about it! especially if it isn't to much. they are just as curious about her color as well as i am!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Not a rose grey or a roan. The sabino causes the roaning and the nice thing about it is it doesn't fade.. Unless the grey gene is in the mix also. I don't think so here. Not max sabino or he'd be all white.. Base color is all you are looking for I am thinking.. Need to see a good summer coat pic.


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are two places that do the genetic color testing:

Horse Testing - Equine Genetic Testing

Horse Coat Color

University of Kentucky also does genetic color testing, but I couldn't find their site.

I looked into UCDavis before and it was $40.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Breed? Looks silver buckskin to me, but silver isn't in a lot of breeds. Is she gaited? Many gaited breeds have silver.

I test through Animal Genetics

To REALLY know, you'd need to test extension, agouti, cream, and silver. Would be $90 for all four. (they do an extension/agouti combo for $40, the rest are $25. You just pull out some mane or tail hairs, really easy to do).

If you want to be cheaper, I really don't see how she does NOT have one cream gene. So you could skip that. No way she has two, her skin would be light and her eyes blue. She is also not champagne. And really it's obvious she's not black, so you don't NEED agouti (if she is "black" than she has at least ONE agouti gene, which makes bay). So if you test for extension to determine if she's buckskin vs palomino, that'll tell you a lot. If she's gaited, and she comes back buckskin, it's more than likely that she's silver buckskin.

Basically, if you REALLY want to know, 100% without a doubt, $90 for the four tests I mentioned. If you want to go cheap and just have a VERY good guess, $25 for extension.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

honestly i've no idea on her breed. her mom was supposedly full mustang. and they sold her to me as a racking horse but i've only seen her try to gait once maybe twice. and i am not even sure maybe she was just lifting her legs high or something. 

so for cheap go for the Extension/agouti combo alrighties i'll see if i can come up with the money and maybe get this done!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, here's my guess - Red/Chestnut base coat, with one cream gene = palomino, plus one/two pearl genes which lighten her that bit more but leave the darker skin and darker eyes. Here is a little spiel on pearl:

*PEARL*
Pearl is a dilution gene that is an ‘incomplete recessive cream activated dilution gene”. A horse carrying one copy of Pearl looks almost the same as any solid coated horse, perhaps just a tiny bit lighter in both coat and skin colour. If the horse carries Cream as well as Peark, the Pearl gene is ‘activated’ and the horse looks similar to a Perlino. *If the horse has two copies of Pearl, it gives an ‘apricot colour’ on horses with a chestnut base coat and the bay/black/brown colours also go lighter – it isn’t as light as a double cream dilute (Cremello, Perlino), looking more like a light coloured Champagne.* There are only a handful of Pearl horses in Australia.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

She could also be a black base coat with agouti plus cream plus pearl - Which explains the darker hairs in her mane and tail.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

She looks like a very light champagne overo to me


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

^She doesn't have the amber colored eyes. No champagne. I'm gonna go with chestnut or palomino sabino. And she may also carry the pearl gene, like wild_spot said.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup - Champagne lightens the eyes and any double dilute lightens the skin and eyes so they are out.


----------

